# Coaching search down to Vinny Del ***** or Dwane Casey



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Los Angeles Clippers have narrowed their coaching search to two candidates -- current Dallas assistant coach Dwane Casey and former Chicago coach Vinny Del *****, sources close to the situation said on Friday.
> 
> Casey and Del ***** will interview with the Clippers' brass Monday and Tuesday, with the exact order still to be determined, a source with direct knowledge of the Clippers' coaching search told ESPN.com Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VDN? Whilst guys like Lawrence Frank, Byron Scott and JVG are jobless. Wow.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well, Vinny will play and support the young guys... he does have that to his credit. On the one hand I'd be surprised if VDN got another chance so soon, on the other hand, from everything I've heard Vinny Del ***** is very well connected in NBA circles, and that can go a long way.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> VDN? Whilst guys like Lawrence Frank, Byron Scott and JVG are jobless. Wow.


I'm with you, I would love to see JVG as the coach of the Clippers. I also really like Lawrence Frank, and would like to see him get another shot...especially before VDN.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I'm with you, I would love to see JVG as the coach of the Clippers. I also really like Lawrence Frank, and would like to see him get another shot...especially before VDN.


Agreed. Exactly what i was thinking, why don't they go get JVG? Why settle for these two? They don't have the level of expertise, coaching experience, nor do they relate to the players as well as JVG.

I just don't understand it. I was also wondering why Byron Scott took himself out of the running so early. Seems like that would have been a good mix.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Well I can't say I'm too happy with these choices. VDN hasn't really accomplished much as a coach and I'm not really familiar with Dwane Casey. I just can't help but feel that there are better candidates out there like most of you suggest.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL your signature reminds of those days...Walton had a field day with Closs...I miss the big red head as an announcer, he was extremely entertaining.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron said:


> LOL your signature reminds of those days...Walton had a field day with Closs...I miss the big red head as an announcer, he was extremely entertaining.


yup lol. i think i've had that signature since walton was was still commentating with ralph lawler for the clippers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd really like to see Casey coach the Clippers. I think that guy is probably the best for the job at this point.


----------

